# Therapeutic parenting/play



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi everyone
DH and I were passed at panel at end of Feb and we have an interview with childrens SW on Tue.
It is for a little girl aged 2 and a little boy aged 1!! It is more than we could ever have dreamed for, but there is another couple that are also being interviewed. Basically it is between them and us and SW will decide. 
The little girl has an attatchment issue and so we have been advised to look into therapeutic parenting, therapeutic play.
Any advice or links to good websites would be of such a good help to us as we really want to impress and to gain knowledge in this are to help this little girl should she become our.
Any advice would be great.

From a very nervous Chocolate Button. xx


----------



## minmouse (Nov 15, 2009)

Didnt want to read & run.  Sorry no advice on this subject someone will be along soon Im sure. But best of luck with the match!x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi CB

Exciting news - hope all goes well, keep us posted!

Here are some books that might help, though you won't have time to get them by Tuesday!:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Primal-Wound-Understanding-adopted-child/dp/1905664761/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272224375&sr=1-17

http://www.amazon.co.uk/First-Steps-Parenting-Child-Hurts/dp/1853028010/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272224375&sr=1-21

An excellent local resource is the Notre Dame Centre:

http://www.notredamecentre.org.uk/what-we-do/our-specialisms/adoption.aspx

I'm sure if you called them tomorrow they would give you info over the phone - they are the best people around when it comes to theraputic work - they do play therapy etc.

In regard to attachment, this site is ok:

http://www.attachment.org/index.php

As is this book:

http://www.baaf.org.uk/res/pubs/books/book_childsjourney.shtml

And I'll whisper this next one - (adoptionuk is really good for articles on their website!) 

I'll have a think about some more - better keep you busy! 

Bx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Ohhh posting at same time Boggy 

This is another that may help?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Theraplay-Helping-Children-Relationships-Attachment-Based/dp/0787943029

To try to get it before Tuesday you could try your library tomorrow??

Also have a real think about how you and DH will feel about any potential attachement issues littlie may have as they will most likely ask you how you will handle everyday issues such as approaching strangers.

Best of luck, let us know how you get on 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

i didnt want to read and run either. best of luck and here's hoping for some good  news  

keep us posted x x  xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

You've already been given some ideas for great resources - a couple of extra's are

Dan Hughes - Building the Bonds of Attachment
Kim Golding - Nurturing attachments

We try to parent our children therapeutically and it seems to be working.  In many ways it is counter intuitive but it does help children to feel safe and make positive attachments which enable them to heal and move on.  
Things to consider doing are:
Strong routines and rules (especially around bedtimes, food etc)
Keeping things simple (giving them chance to succeed rather than fail)
Positive sanctions (time in doing chores rather than time out/naughty step)
Phyisical contact and fun stuff (blowing bubbles, massage, tissue fights etc)

If you want any more thoughts do feel free to PM me

Bop


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Chocolate Button & DH

Just wanted to say good luck for today, hope it all goes well       
let us know how you get on.


love
T
xxx


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi CB & DH

just wanted to say, I hope all goes well for you today    

let us know how you get on 


love
T
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Just wondering how you got on - I found a useful list of theraplay games yesterday if you'd still like it?

Bop


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you so so much for all your help and advice. The meeting went well and the sw seemed to be impressed with us. Our sw said that we could not have done any better. We now just have to wait and see. I didn't get a chance to get any of the books, but plan to order them if the match goes through. I hope to know within the next 2 weeks as they have 2 more couples to interview. I will keep you all posted.
Thank you again. xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I hope you hear soon and that its good news....I will keep my fingers crossed for you that this is the one or two!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------

